# SPITFIRE - Announcing Spitfire Chamber Strings Professional



## Spitfire Team (Apr 26, 2018)

​


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 26, 2018)

wow, basically $99 for the extra mics (I already own SCS).
How can I pass this. Great price.

I'm glad I bought SCS last year!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 26, 2018)

What a nice sound! Bravo!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 26, 2018)

£99 to upgrade to get the extra Mics for existing users? Man, that is just fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## kimarnesen (Apr 26, 2018)

I wish you could to this for the Brass and Woodwinds too. $99 was in fact the price I was hoping for


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi,

I just upgraded to Chamber Strings Pro, (I have Chamber Strings), and other Spitfire Libraries.

My upgrade price to *Chamber Strings Pro* in the cart was $16.49 , I couldn't resist. Just purchased it !

I'm guessing I can delete the original Chamber Strings Library, and download the new Pro version which will offer all the original, and new content of the Pro version. (Correct ?)

Oh.. and what's the status of the upcoming *New Spitfire Solo Strings* ?

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Nmargiotta (Apr 26, 2018)

99$ upgrade, incredible! Purchased and downloading! Thank you SA!


----------



## JT (Apr 26, 2018)

Are these extra mic positions the same ones that were available with Sable?


----------



## khollister (Apr 26, 2018)

I have SCS + the expansion. My cart still shows $99! WTFO?

Never mind - Spitfire support just confirmed it is a bug


----------



## HIRAM LECEDRE (Apr 26, 2018)

$99 crossgrade offer for SCS mic expansion is a fantastic deal! Getting my copy today!


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 26, 2018)

So... What's the best way of using the Additional Mics in a template where I have every articulation on separate tracks? Is there a specific reason why the additional Mics aren't next to the other ones in the Kontakt GUI so they can be mixed and matched (like Close, Decca, Tree and Outriggers) without having to load the Additional Mics onto separate Tracks? Just trying to understand this decision.


----------



## procreative (Apr 26, 2018)

Can anyone who has SCS in any form tell me, aside from the new GUI, K5 Player/NKS and tidying up of the folder structure, what actually changed from Sable?

I held off first time around and apart from the Ensembles patches, have the entire collection and all the Mic positions that are repackaged in the "Pro" version.

While my crossgrade price is "just £133", still cannot quite work out what I might gain as from what I can see the only added features are the Performance Legato patches?


----------



## fretti (Apr 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> Can anyone who has SCS in any form tell me, aside from the new GUI, K5 Player/NKS and tidying up of the folder structure, what actually changed from Sable?
> 
> I held off first time around and apart from the Ensembles patches, have the entire collection and all the Mic positions that are repackaged in the "Pro" version.
> 
> While my crossgrade price is "just £133", still cannot quite work out what I might gain as from what I can see the only added features are the Performance Legato patches?


In your case only the Ensemble patches I'd say. If you own all Sables your "Upgrade"/Update to SCS would be free. So it is only K5 Player and the new structure. The sample are -as far as I know- the same.


----------



## Will Wilson (Apr 26, 2018)

Fastest purchase ever! £99 WOW!


----------



## tomasgarciad (Apr 26, 2018)

Let me get this right: the extra mics and mixes which were $449 before, are now only $99 for those who already own SCS?


----------



## 667 (Apr 26, 2018)

$99 might be a price error. I _think_ that was the price for people who own Sable full. If you owned Sable full then those mixes were already included. Then, when SCS was created, those mixes were separated out. Sable owners got some other things in return (ensemble mixes I think?) but had to pay $99 to "re-buy" those mics and mixes.

So it would be unusual for those to be only $99 for people who did not purchase those mics back when they were included in Sable. But perhaps I am mistaken in my memory of the situation, or perhaps SF is changing pricing with this new release.


----------



## JeffvR (Apr 26, 2018)

667 said:


> $99 might be a price error. I _think_ that was the price for people who own Sable full. If you owned Sable full then those mixes were already included. Then, when SCS was created, those mixes were separated out. Sable owners got some other things in return (ensemble mixes I think?) but had to pay $99 to "re-buy" those mics and mixes.
> 
> So it would be unusual for those to be only $99 for people who did not purchase those mics back when they were included in Sable. But perhaps I am mistaken in my memory of the situation, or perhaps SF is changing pricing with this new release.



No you're wrong. I only have SCS and pay €99.


----------



## procreative (Apr 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> In your case only the Ensemble patches I'd say. If you own all Sables your "Upgrade"/Update to SCS would be free. So it is only K5 Player and the new structure. The sample are -as far as I know- the same.



And thats the reason I never upgraded when SCS first launched as it was £99 because I did not own Ensembles. It caused me to think about it as on launch that was the only extra content I did not have.

Still on the fence as the Player thing isnt a biggy as I have it set up in VEP using a Multi of the main KS patches so never have to go looking for it.

Now if there were planned extra content that would be different...


----------



## RCsound (Apr 26, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> So... What's the best way of using the Additional Mics in a template where I have every articulation on separate tracks?



Complicating things... what i do in some templates is load every articulation with CTAO ST and ALT mics in three consecutives slots in kontact and point to only one Track in Cubase, so you edit MIDI in one track but control the CTAO ST and ALT mics with CC and automation.

Be prepared for a monstrous template if you do the same thing with the rest of Spitfire libs....


----------



## fretti (Apr 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> And thats the reason I never upgraded when SCS first launched as it was £99 because I did not own Ensembles. It caused me to think about it as on launch that was the only extra content I did not have.
> 
> Still on the fence as the Player thing isnt a biggy as I have it set up in VEP using a Multi of the main KS patches so never have to go looking for it.
> 
> Now if there were planned extra content that would be different...


Yeah, when you have a template it's not a big difference. And when you use (as I do now) Quick Load in Kontakt 5 it's basically just a "shiny wallpaper" on the left...
But for people (like me) who only have the normal SCS it's a great offer to expand for a "little" amount


----------



## fretti (Apr 26, 2018)

Rohann said:


> Don't forget the Performance Legato update. It's significantly better than the old legato -- seems to be less CPU/RAM heavy, and it's ridiculously responsive.


Only have "normal" SCS so I can't compare what changed in the scripting...


----------



## Rohann (Apr 26, 2018)

fretti said:


> Only have "normal" SCS so I can't compare what changed in the scripting...


Sorry, just realized he already mentioned PL.

Your "normal" SCS should have both "Performance Legato" and "Legato Performance". I know, it's a weird way to name it -- it threw me off at first. In the "Legato Techniques" folder there's "Legato Performance", and then in the "Performance Legato" folder there's the new scripting. I had been using "Legato Performance" for a while and wasn't really that impressed, but I found PL recently and it's a pretty big difference.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 26, 2018)

I just purchased it for £46, then got an email five minutes later saying I was eligible to buy it for £99!


----------



## Rohann (Apr 26, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> I just purchased it for £46, then got an email five minutes later saying I was eligible to buy it for £99!


Damnit! How'd you do that?


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 26, 2018)

No idea, maybe it’s based on owning parts of Sabke before buying SCS!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 26, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> No idea, maybe it’s based on owning parts of Sabke before buying SCS!



Yes, I got _Chamber Strings Pro_ upgrade from _Chamber Strings_ for $16.49 ! 

Most likely because I purchased many of their older sable libraries in the past, and I already have Chamber Strings.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 26, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> I just purchased it for £46, then got an email five minutes later saying I was eligible to buy it for £99!


Same situation for me: purchased 69.34 € and same email recept after (eligible for 99 €) !
No download instructions received, just Order reference _

.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 26, 2018)

geronimo said:


> Same situation for me: purchased 64,31 € and same email recept (eligible for 99 €) !
> No download instructions received, just Order reference _
> 
> .



Yeah, no download notification here either, I normally get it within a few minutes.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 26, 2018)

$99 for those who bought Sable vol 1-4 but didnt buy the Ensembles volume before they combined them all into Chamber Strings.

I'm assuming it's cheaper for those who bought all Sable Volumes plus the Ensemble volume. 

In the end, we are paying a little extra for what we didn't own during the Sable years plus the inclusion of the kontakt player licensing. 

The difference between Sable and Chamber Strings is pretty night and day. The first being a more organized structure of patches. Two different performance based legato patches, the newest evolution of their playable legato that utilizes short articulations based on your speed and note duration. The inclusion of the Ensembles patches if you never bought those. Major bug fixes for their TMpro patches as well as future support as kontakt has gone through major updates since Sable's departure from this immortal plane. 

I own Sable 1-4 and Chamber Strings and personally, I use Chamber Strings more due to most of the changes, especially the Ensemble patches and updated workflow. 

Best,

C


----------



## geronimo (Apr 26, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> Yeah, no download notification here either, I normally get it within a few minutes.


Except today, it is rather a few hours.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2018)

procreative said:


> Can anyone who has SCS in any form tell me, aside from the new GUI, K5 Player/NKS and tidying up of the folder structure, what actually changed from Sable?



The legato scripting [use Performance Legato patches] is much improved from the original Sable libraries. It's also massively easier to update. I originally bought all of them so I'm happy to have everything in one place.

Usually I find when Spitfire update a library they also fix tuning issues or other things as well. I'm still on a project and can't spare my PC for a big download but I'm looking forward to replacing all the Sable instances now that I have the extra mic positions for SCS.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 26, 2018)

Really like Joaquim's demo, I hope he'll make more demos, it's nice to listen to a different voice like his (in the Spitfire context).


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2018)

Okay, I'm confused. I added SCS Pro to my basket at the Spitfire site, just to see what the upgrade price would be. But when I went to checkout I received this message:





How can I already own the product if I haven't bought it and it just came out? I did buy all the Sable stuff and the SCS updates etc, but nothing on my instrument GUIs indicates I have "SCS Pro"...at least none at which I looked. Anyone else see this? Is it time for a message to tech support?


----------



## blougui (Apr 26, 2018)

If you have also the expansion pack (addtional mics) then you have SCS pro which only is a new name. But the chat box at SA would tell you better than me


----------



## Mike Connelly (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't get what is new about this. Weren't the additional mics and mixes already available?


----------



## gpax (Apr 26, 2018)

Might have suggested that anyone having a dis


playz123 said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I added SCS Pro to my basket at the Spitfire site, just to see what the upgrade price would be. But when I went to checkout I received this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had that too, putting it into my cart out of curiosity. But yes, it would seem the small updates in the downloader, today, apart from potential fixes and/or tweaks, applies the new "Pro" nomenclature to those already having all the mic positions.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 26, 2018)

Did anyone actually get their download in the manager app? I haven't yet, but it says processed in my account. First time this has ever happened.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 26, 2018)

Mike Connelly said:


> I don't get what is new about this. Weren't the additional mics and mixes already available?



Yeah, but 'marketing' has changed the game, and 'we' get more-for-less and breathe life into existing offerings. 
Mostly 'net' winners, and Forum swamped with attention-getting posts for SF.

No true bias, but new and creative content will rule, while marketing extracts more from less ……


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 26, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Did anyone actually get their download in the manager app? I haven't yet, but it says processed in my account. First time this has ever happened.



Are you using the very latest Spitfire downloader? It doesn't immediately show the available expansion—you have to click on the SCS image to call up the download options. I had problems using an older version of the downloader, but all went well once I got the new one. There's a nifty how-to video in the updated SCS manual which shows the process. Apologies if you're ahead of me or if I'm misunderstanding your issue.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 26, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Are you using the very latest Spitfire downloader? It doesn't immediately show the available expansion—you have to click on the SCS image to call up the download options. I had problems using an older version of the downloader, but all went well once I got the new one. There's a nifty how-to video in the updated SCS manual which shows the process. Apologies if you're ahead of me or if I'm misunderstanding your issue.


Ah, thanks! I didn't try clicking on it. Doh!


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 26, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Are you using the very latest Spitfire downloader? It doesn't immediately show the available expansion—you have to click on the SCS image to call up the download options. I had problems using an older version of the downloader, but all went well once I got the new one. There's a nifty how-to video in the updated SCS manual which shows the process. Apologies if you're ahead of me or if I'm misunderstanding your issue.


Just checked and it's not there yet. I'm using the newest Manager app as far as I know. The one from the HZ Strings release. Oh well, thanks for the help. Message sent to support.


----------



## bbunker (Apr 26, 2018)

Hey, D Halgren - just wondering if you got the no-show SCS pro in your account yet? I think I'm having the same issue - newest downloader, clicked on the SCS image, refreshed a few dozen times over the last 8 hours or so, and nothing doing...


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 26, 2018)

bbunker said:


> Hey, D Halgren - just wondering if you got the no-show SCS pro in your account yet? I think I'm having the same issue - newest downloader, clicked on the SCS image, refreshed a few dozen times over the last 8 hours or so, and nothing doing...


Nope, not yet. I put in a email to support, so should be sorted by tomorrow.


----------



## Mucusman (Apr 26, 2018)

I linked to this a couple of years ago in another thread, but this video put out by Spitfire continues to be a very helpful comparison of the different mic positions that are now on offer in this "Professional" expansion. I just watched it again as I debate about whether to expand my options within SCS.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 26, 2018)

bbunker said:


> Hey, D Halgren - just wondering if you got the no-show SCS pro in your account yet? I think I'm having the same issue - newest downloader, clicked on the SCS image, refreshed a few dozen times over the last 8 hours or so, and nothing doing...


I'm having the same issue.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I added SCS Pro to my basket at the Spitfire site, just to see what the upgrade price would be. But when I went to checkout I received this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you bought everything in Sable you do already own it. To get the update, go to spitfire's site and download the New and Improved Library manager software. Once you launch that, navigate to the Spitfire Chamber Strings icon and you will see where to click and download.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## JohnG (Apr 26, 2018)

Also, the Performance Legato scripting is quite a marvel. If you are still using Sable it's worth it just to get that new legato to update.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2018)

JohnG said:


> If you bought everything in Sable you do already own it. To get the update, go to spitfire's site and download the New and Improved Library manager software. Once you launch that, navigate to the Spitfire Chamber Strings icon and you will see where to click and download.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> John


Thanks, John. Yes we figured that out earlier, but kind of you to reply. The confusion arose after I ran the updates, but wasn’t sure if I then had the Pro version or not.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 27, 2018)

jbuhler said:


> I'm having the same issue.



Same here.


----------



## jonathanwright (Apr 27, 2018)

Same here, I've sent a support request.


----------



## babylonwaves (Apr 27, 2018)

jonathanwright said:


> Same here, I've sent a support request.


if the update works like for instance the Pro version of HZ Percussion, you will have two libraries which both need to be authorised in Service Center.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 27, 2018)

Are there any more videos (even from Sable given the samples are the same) showing these extra mics?


----------



## Jediwario1 (Apr 27, 2018)

I think they're a bit behind on all the orders. 

I received my invoice/confirmation email straight away but it's been 14 hours since then and I haven't been notified that it's ready to download (and it's not in the spitfire app).

They say to wait up to 24 hours so no need to panic until then.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 27, 2018)

Basically this new Chamber Strings Professional compare to the standard Chamber Strings, which I already have, only gives more mics positions, correct?

Cheers, Max


----------



## meradium (Apr 27, 2018)

jup, I am in the same boat... still waiting to start the download... which will entail some further waiting ;(


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 27, 2018)

Massimo said:


> Basically this new Chamber Strings Professional compare to the standard Chamber Strings, which I already have, only gives more mics positions, correct?
> 
> Cheers, Max



Yes, more Mics and 3 Mixes by Jake Jackson. It's just the bundled Expansion.


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 27, 2018)

Just received a message from Sandy followed by my download. He said they are just backed up from the amount of orders.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 27, 2018)

D Halgren said:


> Just received a message from Sandy followed by my download. He said they are just backed up from the amount of orders.


+ 1 at home: so, for loading, just select the HD where the Spitfire Chamber Strings library is already located ?


----------



## Stillneon (Apr 27, 2018)

geronimo said:


> + 1 at home: so, for loading, just select the HD where the Spitfire Chamber Strings library is already located ?


I went the directory above and the part files are appearing in the SCS folder as they download. The install video said either would work.


----------



## meradium (Apr 27, 2018)

Still nothing... Looks like they could be in serious need of some process automation here... Never had that sort of issue before. Any relation to the payment method?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 27, 2018)

geronimo said:


> + 1 at home: so, for loading, just select the HD where the Spitfire Chamber Strings library is already located ?


Yep, folder above or the folder itself. Either way.


----------



## meradium (Apr 27, 2018)

meradium said:


> Still nothing... Looks like they could be in serious need of some process automation here... Never had that sort of issue before. Any relation to the payment method?



Thanks!


----------



## benmrx (Apr 27, 2018)

OK, so maybe this isn't what I thought it was. I was under the impression SCS Professional was it's own unique Kontakt player library. However, from Olivers walk-through he's using the regular SCS + Expansion Pack. So, this is NOT a new Kontakt player library. Basically, as an owner of SCS, if I do the $99 upgrade to SCS Professional, it would give me the exact same patches and folder structure as if I were to purchase the SCS Expansion Pack. So we still have individual/separate patches for the various mics as we've always had. If this is the case, it makes it easier (for my brain to process) to look at SCS Professional as a 'bundle' that includes SCS + Expansion. There's literally zero difference..... correct? It's not like SCS Professional has patches with ALL the mics available in a single patch..., correct?


----------



## MatFluor (Apr 27, 2018)

benmrx said:


> OK, so maybe this isn't what I thought it was. I was under the impression SCS Professional was it's own unique Kontakt player library. However, from Olivers walk-through he's using the regular SCS + Expansion Pack. So, this is NOT a new Kontakt player library. Basically, as an owner of SCS, if I do the $99 upgrade to SCS Professional, it would give me the exact same patches and folder structure as if I were to purchase the SCS Expansion Pack. So we still have individual/separate patches for the various mics as we've always had. If this is the case, it makes it easier (for my brain to process) to look at SCS Professional as a 'bundle' that includes SCS + Expansion. There's literally zero difference..... correct? It's not like SCS Professional has patches with ALL the mics available in a single patch..., correct?



Correct. It's just a repackaging of SCS + Expansion


----------



## benmrx (Apr 27, 2018)

MatFluor said:


> Correct. It's just a repackaging of SCS + Expansion


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## prodigalson (Apr 27, 2018)

yeah, it means nothing in regard to the actual product it's just a new name and price for the complete bundle.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 28, 2018)

Can anyone please confirm how much space the expansion needs on a drive to install? I know it's about 150GB to download, but I'm trying to figure out how much spare I need during the install. The website only mentions how much is needed spare for the full install (both base and expansion). The Spitfire app keeps telling me I don't have enough (I've got 250GB free) but I don't know how much more I need free!!!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 28, 2018)

If you have free HD space somewhere else you can install it there and move(copy) the library back to your final destination. So it only needs the space of the library itself.


----------



## Killiard (Apr 28, 2018)

Saxer said:


> If you have free HD space somewhere else you can install it there and move(copy) the library back to your final destination. So it only needs the space of the library itself.



Thanks. I’ve done that previously with some installs but was just hoping to avoid moving such a big library back and forth! Especially from an SSD to rust drive and back.


----------



## geronimo (Apr 28, 2018)

98/5000
Finally, we reload the entire Library (for previous buyers); it's not a very ecological maneuver, seriously!


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 28, 2018)

Can people who downloaded it post some example? Still evaluating


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 28, 2018)

Killiard said:


> Can anyone please confirm how much space the expansion needs on a drive to install? I know it's about 150GB to download, but I'm trying to figure out how much spare I need during the install. The website only mentions how much is needed spare for the full install (both base and expansion). The Spitfire app keeps telling me I don't have enough (I've got 250GB free) but I don't know how much more I need free!!!


You need double the space, so a little over 300GB.


----------



## thereus (Apr 28, 2018)

Does this mean we can expect SSSP, SSBP and SSWP soon?


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 28, 2018)

Q. Do the *Chamber Strings Pro* Additional Mic options sound better, or improve on the original version's CTA mic options ? I'm just wondering if they are worth installing given the extra SSD space they will occupy ?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 28, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> Q. Do the *Chamber Strings Pro* Additional Mic options sound better, or improve on the original version's CTA mic options ? I'm just wondering if they are worth installing given the extra SSD space they will occupy ?



They sound different. The close ribbon and stereo pair are similar to the "normal" close and tree, but with less top end and clarity. A bit more laid back and rounder. Might be interesting for those who don't quite like the nasal and screechy tone this library sometimes can have.

The outrigger is great. Sounds like the tree, but wider and somehow tighter, cleaner and less washy. For me probably the most attractive mic position overall.

The gallery on the other hand is a weird one. It's so diffuse that the short notes turn into a complete mess. Sounds like sending the hall mic through some cathedral IR and dialing the direct signal back completely.

The mixes are very handy if you need faster workflow and less RAM usage while still having a very useable sound. There's a compact, comparably "dry" (for SF standards, that is!) version. The second mix is very nice, kind of middle of the road with a tasteful room sound, while still having enough focus and definiton. This is good not just for scores, but also more classical sounding work. The third one is the more SF-typical, very roomy, film soundtrack type of sound.

Overall it's all good to have if you can get it for the crossgrade price and can spare the disk space. I would have bought it for the outriggers and the mixes alone. For the standard price of the expansion pack on the other hand - no way.


----------



## lp59burst (Apr 28, 2018)

Wow, I get it for $0... that's a great deal... no wait, I bought SCS _*and*_ the AM&M expansion on "intro" pricing in Nov. of 2016 when each one first came out so I paid, well... umm... more than $99  ...and no, I'm not going to complain about not getting it for $99.   

I'm glad Spitfire is making it affordable enough to reach a wider customer base... I can't wait to see what other composers do with it...
To those who jumped in... enjoy... to those who are still "on the fence" here's what I think of SCS+AM&M...


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 28, 2018)

Man, these extra mics are excellent and yes, they are quite different. Talk about spoiled for choice with this extension: there is now a bewildering array of options which has left me ... well ... bewildered, but in a good way. Until/if SA ever combines all these mics into their custom player, I can see no easy way to incorporate them all into a large template, especially Logic. Which is perhaps yet another reason to start taking said giant template to pieces and working on smaller options. How does everyone else cope?


----------



## suchtreble (Apr 28, 2018)

The extra mics are great and really add a good amount of flexibility.


----------



## star.keys (Apr 28, 2018)

That expansion is useful, and this is the right price


----------



## Raphioli (Apr 28, 2018)

thereus said:


> Does this mean we can expect SSSP, SSBP and SSWP soon?



I really wish they'd do.
Because if I could upgrade my other libraries to the "Pro" version with $99,
I'd do it in a heartbeat. (which I did with SCS) =)

The problem is, I need more SSDs...


----------



## ironbut (Apr 28, 2018)

Mucusman said:


> I linked to this a couple of years ago in another thread, but this video put out by Spitfire continues to be a very helpful comparison of the different mic positions that are now on offer in this "Professional" expansion. I just watched it again as I debate about whether to expand my options within SCS.




Super link Mucusman!
Spitfire should link it on the product page.
Thanks 'man!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 28, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Man, these extra mics are excellent and yes, they are quite different. Talk about spoiled for choice with this extension: there is now a bewildering array of options which has left me ... well ... bewildered, but in a good way. Until/if SA ever combines all these mics into their custom player, I can see no easy way to incorporate them all into a large template, especially Logic. Which is perhaps yet another reason to start taking said giant template to pieces and working on smaller options. How does everyone else cope?



They really need their own software, or at least something like OTs Capsule. The patches of SCS are a mess already, with the different nkis and the odd way the articulations are distributed. Now with the alt mics and mixes not even being in the same nkis as CTAO, it makes it even worse. 

I don't see a way to jam this into a template. I've been moving away from those lately and am in the process of saving track presets of all my stuff in Cubase, so I can load things up on the fly from the Cubase Media Bay. Let's see how that goes. For SCS, this obviously still means setting up and saving presets of everything in three different versions (CTAO, Alt, Mixes), and you can't really mix and match CTAO and Alt Mics in a practical way either. They definitely need a solution here.


----------



## thesteelydane (Apr 29, 2018)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Man, these extra mics are excellent and yes, they are quite different. Talk about spoiled for choice with this extension: there is now a bewildering array of options which has left me ... well ... bewildered, but in a good way. Until/if SA ever combines all these mics into their custom player, I can see no easy way to incorporate them all into a large template, especially Logic. Which is perhaps yet another reason to start taking said giant template to pieces and working on smaller options. How does everyone else cope?


 One track pr section with all articulations triggered by ArtzID. The combinatrix script in that allows me to join the different patches together so they function like one giant patch. Just a like a real orchestra/score...If I need divisi I just duplicate the track, so usually my string sections is never more than 10 tracks, and I can see everything in the score editor (piano roll makes no sense to me). I also use an iPad with TouchOSC to switch articulations.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 29, 2018)

Perhaps I have missed something but how much is the upgrade offer after May 10th? At the minute it’s £99 for me but I’m wondering how much it will be after in case I can’t afford it before the date.

Also yes, having Mic Positions all in the same GUI interface is something I would love to see.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 29, 2018)

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps I have missed something but how much is the upgrade offer after May 10th? At the minute it’s £99 for me but I’m wondering how much it will be after in case I can’t afford it before the date.
> 
> Also yes, having Mic Positions all in the same GUI interface is something I would love to see.


+100


----------



## jtnyc (Apr 29, 2018)

Will this eventually be released as a full package in the new player? If so, then all mic positions will be together.


----------



## jononotbono (Apr 29, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Will this eventually be released as a full package in the new player? If so, then all mic positions will be together.



And if it does go in the new player... please have all Mic Positions on the front panel without having to flick between pages!


----------



## VinRice (Apr 29, 2018)

The JJ mixes are very nice, very warm and just the right ambience.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 29, 2018)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> They really need their own software, or at least something like OTs Capsule. The patches of SCS are a mess already, with the different nkis and the odd way the articulations are distributed. Now with the alt mics and mixes not even being in the same nkis as CTAO, it makes it even worse.
> 
> I don't see a way to jam this into a template. I've been moving away from those lately and am in the process of saving track presets of all my stuff in Cubase, so I can load things up on the fly from the Cubase Media Bay. Let's see how that goes. For SCS, this obviously still means setting up and saving presets of everything in three different versions (CTAO, Alt, Mixes), and you can't really mix and match CTAO and Alt Mics in a practical way either. They definitely need a solution here.



Agreed, and I too am experimenting with a patch-based solution, albeit in Logic. I hope the SA boffins are working on an integrated player for all their expansion libraries — and that they keep UACC for those of us who rely on artic switching via a tablet. HZS doesn't have UACC, right?


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Apr 29, 2018)

thesteelydane said:


> One track pr section with all articulations triggered by ArtzID. The combinatrix script in that allows me to join the different patches together so they function like one giant patch. Just a like a real orchestra/score...If I need divisi I just duplicate the track, so usually my string sections is never more than 10 tracks, and I can see everything in the score editor (piano roll makes no sense to me). I also use an iPad with TouchOSC to switch articulations.



Thanks Steely. I do use ArtzID but haven't tried the combinatrix script yet.


----------



## shakuman (Apr 30, 2018)

playz123 said:


> Okay, I'm confused. I added SCS Pro to my basket at the Spitfire site, just to see what the upgrade price would be. But when I went to checkout I received this message:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 30, 2018)

shakuman said:


> Same here!


We sorted this out a few pages ago. If you bought everything in Sable you already own it. Using the new Spitfire Audio library manager download two small (a few hundred MB each) updates, and they will bring you up to the correct version. Additional info is available earlier in this thread as well. Don't look for "Professional" on the GUI though; it's not there.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Apr 30, 2018)

Will someone please tell me what I get for $16.49? I had Sable 1-4 (but not ensembles) and updated to SCS on release (without expansion).


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 30, 2018)

Blake Ewing said:


> Will someone please tell me what I get for $16.49? I had Sable 1-4 (but not ensembles) and updated to SCS on release (without expansion).


You get the expansion. It's just rebranded as Professional.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 30, 2018)

playz123 said:


> ...Don't look for "Professional" on the GUI though; it's not there.



That had me confused for some time. I was somehow expecting the main GUI in the kontakt browser to indicate "pro".


----------



## N.Caffrey (May 1, 2018)

How is the Stage mic positioned in comparison to the Tree one?


----------



## MatFluor (May 1, 2018)




----------



## N.Caffrey (May 1, 2018)

MatFluor said:


>


Fantastic thank you! I suppose stage is in between Tree and Ambient or the Outriggers?


----------



## brett (May 1, 2018)

Those of you asking for all mic positions in the one patch should be careful what you wish for. The memory footprint, even purged, would be significant.

At one stage there I jettisoned the close and ambient mics from combo patches leaving just the tree. From memory Blake has a blog post how to do this. The memory saving was considerable.


----------



## Brian2112 (May 1, 2018)

Can’t believe I got this for 99 smacks! Well worth it.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2018)

brett said:


> At one stage there I jettisoned the close and ambient mics from combo patches leaving just the tree. From memory Blake has a blog post how to do this. The memory saving was considerable.



So buy more RAM? I would never ditch the Ambient mics. Or any of them, really. 

Even when working with a "huge" cue, these chamber strings can add just the right salt and pepper to help out.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 1, 2018)

​


----------



## egroys (May 1, 2018)

Hey @Spitfire Team , what are the chances we get Alt Mics or Stereo Mixes for the wonderful ensemble patch?


----------



## Dave Connor (May 1, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Also, the Performance Legato scripting is quite a marvel. If you are still using Sable it's worth it just to get that new legato to update.


John, are the Performance Legato unique to the new Chamber Professional or are they available in SCS? I own them all but don't see the PL's in the earlier versions (standard mic options.)


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2018)

Dave Connor said:


> John, are the Performance Legato unique to the new Chamber Professional or are they available in SCS? I own them all but don't see the PL's in the earlier versions (standard mic options.)




Honestly I can't remember when the performance legato came in


----------



## Dave Connor (May 1, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Honestly I can't remember when the performance legato came in


Thanks, I just found them in the CTAO Mics/Advanced folder - so they came in a while back. I saw that you really liked them and wanted to hunt them down.


----------



## MaxOctane (May 1, 2018)

Remind me, what are Performance Legato vs the other Legato patches?


----------



## constaneum (May 1, 2018)

performance legato is already in the latest SCS update based on the official videos i've watched. it's a really great patch but i think the memory footprint and CPU usage for that patch could be high due to its intelligent scripting. 

from the video, Performance Legato basically can do things like shorts, normal legato, legato runs, legato slur and etc depending on how you play. It's really about performance. this saves up lots of time when you dont really need keyswitching.


----------



## JohnG (May 1, 2018)

MaxOctane said:


> Remind me, what are Performance Legato vs the other Legato patches?



Performance legato improves massively over the "regular" legato patches, in my view. It is a huge jump.


----------



## NYC Composer (May 2, 2018)

Aren't we talking about "Legato Performance" patches here? The names are confusingly similar, but if memory serves I believe it's the "Legato Performance" patches that are improved, not the "Performance Legato" ones.


----------



## ka00 (May 3, 2018)

Got an email today saying the SSS expansion pack is now available as well.

Can anyone gather why that’s a $500 expansion and the SCS expansion is dubbed ‘Pro’ and costs $99 to upgrade for the moment?

Is the inconsistency based on something obvious I’m missing?

Thanks


----------



## ironbut (May 3, 2018)

Chamber Strings Pro are the features that were included in the Sable libraries which is why the folks who already owned them paid less than $99.
The expansions for the Symphonic series are new patches.


----------



## JT (May 3, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Got an email today saying the SSS expansion pack is now available as well.
> 
> Can anyone gather why that’s a $500 expansion and the SCS expansion is dubbed ‘Pro’ and costs $99 to upgrade for the moment?
> 
> ...


This is similiar to the SCS expansion pack. I owned a couple of the Mural SSS, not all. So I checked and my price for the SSS expansion pack is around $223.


----------



## muziksculp (May 3, 2018)

I got the email about the SSS Additional Mics and Mixes as well, and It's ready for download, and cost is Free (The price depends on what you already own) . 

Looking forward to check how the new mic options the additional mics offer sound. 

Thanks Spitfire Audio.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 4, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Got an email today saying the SSS expansion pack is now available as well. Can anyone gather why that’s a $500 expansion and the SCS expansion is dubbed ‘Pro’ and costs $99 to upgrade for the moment? Is the inconsistency based on something obvious I’m missing? Thanks


My question also. It's definitely confused me.



ironbut said:


> Chamber Strings Pro are the features that were included in the Sable libraries which is why the folks who already owned them paid less than $99. The expansions for the Symphonic series are new patches.


This is different to my understanding (which may well be wrong), which is:

SCS and SSS = all articulations the Sable volumes and Mural volumes respectively, but with only the CTA mics (+ legato scripting changes, GUI changes etc)

SCS Exp was the other mics and stereo mixes that were originally part of Sable, but not included in the core SCS library. This is now not available to be bought separately, but only bundled with SCS as SCS Pro.

SSS Exp appears to be the same idea as SCS Exp was - ie the additional mics and stereo mixes that were part of Mural, but not included in the core SSS library. I can't see any obvious mention that there are new patches, which I would think Spitfire would be very upfront in promoting.
What's confusing to me is why Spitfire changed from SCS Exp to SCS Pro, and then hot on the heels of that change release SSS Exp, rather than just going straight to SSS Pro? That's what's making me wonder if I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## ironbut (May 4, 2018)

Yup,
I was wrong about there being new patches in the SSS exp .


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 4, 2018)

ironbut said:


> Yup,
> I was wrong about there being new patches in the SSS exp .


Thanks Steve, that makes things a bit clearer for me.


----------



## Vik (May 4, 2018)

Lode_Runner said:


> What's confusing to me is why Spitfire changed from SCS Exp to SCS Pro, and then hot on the heels of that change release SSS Exp, rather than just going straight to SSS Pro? That's what's making me wonder if I'm misunderstanding something.


Maybe SSS Pro will come later. SSS isn’t as complete as SCS.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (May 5, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Performance legato improves massively over the "regular" legato patches, in my view. It is a huge jump.


IMO the only downside with performance legatos is the lack of crossfading vibrato. It’s either a lot of or nothing if I understand it right. Other than that it’s fantastic. With normal sustains you can crossfade vib more smoothly. On the other hand the Legato performance (it’s indeed very different) might be of better use at fast or run like passages according to my experience. But I’m pretty new with scs. In the moment I alternate between the two.


----------



## Vik (May 5, 2018)

Does anyone here happen to know what it will cost to upgrade from SCS to SCS Pro after the current offer has expired?


----------



## blougui (May 6, 2018)

From the site

SCS : 699
SCS pro : 999

So if I do the math, it'll 300 € to upgrade.


----------



## Vik (May 6, 2018)

Thanks, I guess there's no way to find out what the ends up with if one has bought both SCS and Mural volumes in the past.


----------



## DavidY (May 6, 2018)

Vik said:


> Thanks, I guess there's no way to find out what the ends up with if one has bought both SCS and Mural volumes in the past.


This is my guess...

If it costs people £/€300 as full price to upgrade from _only_ SCS, but it's on offer for £/€100 (approx) now, then the current offer price is one-third of full price that a new SCS user would pay.

So for previous Sable (I think it's Sable not Mural?) users, I would look at whatever the Checkout page calculates it would cost today with other Sable volumes taken into account, and multiply by 3.

For example if the Checkout page says it would cost £/€20 to upgrade today, my guess would be that after the current offer ends, it might cost £/€60.

The ratio (between full price and the $99 offer) is probably different for $ pricing?

But this is a total guess!


----------



## Vik (May 6, 2018)

Thanks - I have SCS already, and thinking about it, Mural shouldn't mean anything in the context (but would mean something if I'll go for the extra mics for SSS, which I also have - after having updated from Mural 1/2).
So based on your Logic, the answer is probably around 300 then (without an EDU discount, maybe around 200 with a discount), since it's 100 now. Can anyone from SF chime in on this?


----------



## Cowtothesky (May 6, 2018)

Spitfire Chamber Strings is one of my favorite libraries. It is my go to for strings. I can't say enough about it. I absolutely LOVE this library!

I will be upgrading to the pro version. Excited about the new mic positions and re-mixes.


----------



## Vik (May 7, 2018)

DavidY said:


> But this is a total guess!





Got a reply from SF: “If the price is currently $99 for you, once the promotional period is over this will cost £199 / $249 / €249 respectively.”


----------



## DavidY (May 7, 2018)

Vik said:


> Got a reply from SF: “If the price is currently $99 for you, once the promotional period is over this will cost £199 / $249 / €249 respectively.”


Interesting. But at the same time I'm now more confused!

On the SF website, for me in the UK, it says that

SCS is £599 and 

SCS Pro is £799 but that's shown as a promotional price, 

and full price of SCS Pro appears to be £899.

That suggests a £300 difference from SCS to SCS Pro (599 to 899) when the promotion ends.

If it's £199 as they've told you, why would anyone ever pay £899 for SCS Pro in one hit if they could buy SCS for £599 and then upgrade for £199, total price £798?

Or is there a perpetual discount for people who bought SCS before the deadline - that would seem very odd though?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 19, 2019)

Apex sale on Spitfire Chamber Strings on Thursday, 50% off: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/apex/


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2019)

Interesting that it shows up at $699.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 19, 2019)

NYC Composer said:


> Interesting that it shows up at $699.


The price is good only on Thursday.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 19, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> The price is good only on Thursday.



SCS Pro shows $999.

Half that on Thursday?

What's the Apex ref?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 19, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> SCS Pro shows $999.
> 
> Half that on Thursday?
> 
> What's the Apex ref?


It’s the sale that Christian did last year on Tundra. I think he announced from the top of a mountain or something. 

Yes, price should be 50% off the regular price on Thursday.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 19, 2019)

Can’t speak about Pro, but for the basic-at $350 on Thursday, I’d say buy it. It’s one of my favorite libraries.


----------



## VinRice (Mar 19, 2019)

I use the stereo mixes to save RAM but the Pro is really not that necessary. Everybody should have the standard package though - it'll never be cheaper.


----------



## star.keys (Mar 20, 2019)

They are offering their flagship product that cheap, which is weird but good for customers. Buy it people, this is my most favourite Spitfire library. I just hope these practices of flash sales and cheap dirt price point don't bring the whole sample library market down. 8Dio is doing the same thing. OT has done exactly the same. Happy customers though  Sometimes I really feel for these companies. It's a bit thankless job by passionate people who produce great sample libraries like this in touch economies, and then that leads to this...


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 20, 2019)

star.keys said:


> They are offering their flagship product that cheap, which is weird but good for customers. Buy it people, this is my most favourite Spitfire library. I just hope these practices of flash sales and cheap dirt price point don't bring the whole sample library market down. 8Dio is doing the same thing. OT has done exactly the same. Happy customers though  Sometimes I really feel for these companies. It's a bit thankless job by passionate people who produce great sample libraries like this in touch economies, and then that leads to this...



Dont take this the wrong way, but perhaps you dont know a saturated industry when you see one. As someone with many hobbies...i do know what market saturation looks like.

Ive only been into this hobby for less than 6 months and the first thing that became obvious to me is that the virtual instrument market is so far past saturated...its rediculous. I dont know how some companies even stay afloat. Flash sales and deep discounts are here to stay. Welcome to a new reality.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 20, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but perhaps you dont know a saturated industry when you see one. As someone with many hobbies...i do know what market saturation looks like.
> 
> Ive only been into this hobby for less than 6 months and the first thing that became obvious to me is that the virtual instrument market is so far past saturated...its rediculous. I dont know how some companies even stay afloat. Flash sales and deep discounts are here to stay. Welcome to a new reality.


Not so saturated that it is not attracting new investment, however. Which I think is most interesting. (According to rumors (but ones that seem reliable), both Spitfire and Orchestral Tools have received recent new external funding, and the move of both after getting the new investment was to bring out new sample players, for what that's worth.)


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2019)

Hmm, not clear to me at all that 'saturation' is what's happening in the market. 

Something's shifting for sure. Perhaps is normal market maturation. Perhaps Spitfire and OT have amazing new next generation deep sampling technology around the corner. Or perhaps the context of these price drops is the proliferation of more, but smaller budget media projects, which shifts to the economics such that lower prices end up being more profitable. 

It could be that there's a massive influx of new users (like myself) who instead of just buying a GPO or VSL SE once or twice a decade have found the innovations of the last few years open up huge new expressive possibilities, and the combination of price drop and quality have hit some kind of critical level. I'd argue that for $2-3000 now you can get a vastly broader and deeper set of libraries that you could with, say, $15 000 of VLS libraries a decade ago, not to mention that a decade or so ago you basically needed to run a server farm, whereas now you just need a laptop.

There's also been a lot of 'horizontal' innovation opening up, starting - for me, emblematically at least - with Albion V. It's never going to be worth it for me to spend thousands of dollars to just get more and more deeply sampled state of the art trombones in the way it might be for a professional. But given sample libraries like Albion V, OACE, Time Macro, BDT etc which open up such an exciting new expressive spaces (in ways that a slightly better trombone legato doesn't) it is (apparently) entirely worth it for me to go a bit crazy in buying all these libraries. 


No idea what's driving all of this, but to get SCS for $350, is incredible, compared to even a couple of years ago. And it's going to be interesting to see where this is going.


----------



## Vik (Mar 20, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Dont take this the wrong way, but perhaps you dont know a saturated industry when you see one. As someone with many hobbies...i do know what market saturation looks like.


In a way the orchestral library market is saturated, in another way it isn't - because there are still new libraries being released which either sound better than other libraries, or are a lot more use friendly. Besides, saturation has to do with price. By halting the price (permanently or occasionally) SF and others search out to other people than those who usually belong to their market. And as we all know, a string library is only a string library, and they all have limitations - which is why it makes sense to have more of them (if one actually use them, that is). 
The full Sable series used to cost a lot more than the current SCS list price, and that same library is still selling. IMO all this illustrates well than when a lot of work is put into a library, and the result is as good as it is with SCS and the other really good string libraries, they can keep selling for years.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Hmm, not clear to me at all that 'saturation' is what's happening in the market.



Sorry guys....this is a clear case of throwing the frog in boiling water vs boiling it slowly.
Im a newbie (tossed in boiling water). You guys are mostly seasoned pros (boiled alive slowly). 

You see things for what they are when it comes at you all at once vs a little bit at a time.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Sorry guys....this is a clear case of throwing the frog in boiling water vs boiling it slowly.
> Im a newbie (tossed in boiling water). You guys are mostly seasoned pros (boiled alive slowly).
> 
> You see things for what they are when it comes at you all at once vs a little bit at a time.



Not following you. 

Maybe there are different definitions of 'saturation' floating around here?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 20, 2019)

Robert_G said:


> Sorry guys....this is a clear case of throwing the frog in boiling water vs boiling it slowly.
> Im a newbie (tossed in boiling water). You guys are mostly seasoned pros (boiled alive slowly).
> 
> You see things for what they are when it comes at you all at once vs a little bit at a time.


If I look at 8dio or East West, I definitely see behavior that suggest an oversaturated market. If I look at Orchestral Tools and Spitfire, however, I see a fairly healthy market with companies attempting a rational expansion of their market from a small professional market (with large margins but small sales) into a wider semi-pro and hobbyist market (with much tighter margins but much larger sales). Spitfire is actually attempting a price increase as it ports its Evo line to the SF player. That is not the behavior of a company working in an oversaturated market. In any case, I think almost all the behavior can be better explained by a bifurcated market requiring distinct strategies to maximize profits.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> If I look at 8dio or East West, I definitely see behavior that suggest an oversaturated market. If I look at Orchestral Tools and Spitfire, however, I see a fairly healthy market with companies attempting a rational expansion of their market from a small professional market (with large margins but small sales) into a wider semi-pro and hobbyist market (with much tighter margins but much larger sales). Spitfire is actually attempting a price increase as it ports its Evo line to the SF player. That is not the behavior of a company working in an oversaturated market. In any case, I think almost all the behavior can be better explained by a bifurcated market requiring distinct strategies to maximize profits.




Maybe this is a niggle, but it strikes me that the crazy sales from 8dio are just that the market has show their older products to have failed to compete - ie Adagio/ Claire clearly haven't held their value in the way that SCS/SSW have (whether because of quality and/or because failure to anticipate what the market wants). In contrast, East West is milking a much older product on which the development costs have presumably been recovered long ago, but which was of high enough quality to retain significant value. So the cloud model in particularly is seems a perfectly natural evolution of that business model, which isn't really competeing in the same space as VSL / Spitfire / OT. 

And I certain agree that we're almost certain seeing bifurcating dynamics of some sort, as evident in OT having sales through NI (which is not exactly the tradition portal for buying your high end professional orchestral samples, though the actual libraries remain exactly that). 


So this strikes me more competitive market dynamics as usual than saturation. 


But Spitfire in particular seems very healthy (especially when judged from the amount of money they're apparently able to convince me to give them). And there still seems to be room for other companies, provided they're able to genuinely innovation and/or find a niche (Strezoz, Embertone, Vir Harmonic, Light and Sound, CSS etc). 


So a maturing, competitive, evolving market certainly. But by all appearances quite a healthy one. Which I don't think is the same as saturated. 

Yep, Definitely a niggle.


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Not following you.
> 
> Maybe there are different definitions of 'saturation' floating around here?



Look how many VI componies there are. Composing music on a daw isnt something that gets brought up at most casual conversation....meaning its not a common thing people do....and yet i have more string library choices than i do takeout pizza options for dinner tonight


----------



## Robert_G (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> So this strikes me more competitive market dynamics as usual than saturation.



The line between competitive and saturated is hair thin.


----------



## robgb (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> ie Adagio/ Claire clearly haven't held their value in the way that SCS/SSW have


Which is, of course, utterly ridiculous. 8Dio's strings are superb and, for my taste, a better buy. I really think that a lot of it comes down to popularity and the "cool" factor. It's like Macs vs. PCs. Both are great and do the job. But Macs are much higher priced and considered "cool" by many. Diss a Mac and you'll hear about it. It's the same thing with Spitfire. Brand loyalty is pretty fierce.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2019)

robgb said:


> Which is, of course, utterly ridiculous. 8Dio's strings are superb and, for my taste, a better buy. I really think that a lot of it comes down to popularity and the "cool" factor. It's like Macs vs. PCs. Both are great and do the job. But Macs are much higher priced and considered "cool" by many. Diss a Mac and you'll hear about it. It's the same thing with Spitfire. Brand loyalty is pretty fierce.



Not trying to make a value judgement. Its just that the adagio violas were on sale for $18 recently. That all I was saying.

So "held their market value" would have been clearer, but I though that was clear from the context.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Maybe this is a niggle, but it strikes me that the crazy sales from 8dio are just that the market has show their older products to have failed to compete - ie Adagio/ Claire clearly haven't held their value in the way that SCS/SSW have (whether because of quality and/or because failure to anticipate what the market wants). In contrast, East West is milking a much older product on which the development costs have presumably been recovered long ago, but which was of high enough quality to retain significant value. So the cloud model in particularly is seems a perfectly natural evolution of that business model, which isn't really competeing in the same space as VSL / Spitfire / OT.
> 
> And I certain agree that we're almost certain seeing bifurcating dynamics of some sort, as evident in OT having sales through NI (which is not exactly the tradition portal for buying your high end professional orchestral samples, though the actual libraries remain exactly that).
> 
> ...


Yes, I didn't state clearly what I meant to say. It's not that I think 8dio and East West are operating in an oversaturated market but rather that if I looked only at their practices that I might believe that the market was oversaturated because it is behavior consistent with that hypothesis—when the marginal cost of a product, as is the case with sample libraries, is basically zero, the only price floor is giving the library away. But they are not the only ones in the market, and in a bifurcated market there are other rational explanations for their pricing, as you note. BTW, I also think you can explain the free instruments all the big companies are now either delivering or promising as not simply attempting to generate goodwill and fostering brand loyalty, but also constructing very real barriers to entry for small firms wanting to get started.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 20, 2019)

So,

Y'alls buyin'?


----------



## kyleogren (Mar 20, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> So,
> 
> Y'alls buyin'?



YES. Jumping on this deal - I have lots of string libraries, but I'm very confident that SCS will serve an important purpose/fill a gap in my VI's. At half price, I think I'd seriously regret not buying!!


----------



## whiskers (Mar 20, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> So,
> 
> Y'alls buyin'?


Not sure if pro or regular.. Though I'm thinking pro now is cheaper then a Christmas wish list upgrade later?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 20, 2019)

Sorry, haven't read the entire thread, so apologies if I'm repeating what someone else has said.
I believe this sale is a result of Spitfire marketing working well, not market saturation. IMO....

The 24 hour sale numbers will be very healthy, and the library will make considerably more money in the sale window than it would have with no sale.
The sale price opens up a purchase for a group of SF customers who were unlikely to purchase at full price, but can justify a half price purchase.
Hype and panic buying FTW.
If a sample library normally retails at £1000, and it's discounted on sale to £500, it's "true" price is somewhere in the middle. It'll make more money long term if the price is "rotated" across different sections of the customer base.

My 2c. Napkin maths. Probably someone from SF will chime in and set me straight.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 20, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> Sorry, haven't read the entire thread, so apologies if I'm repeating what someone else has said.
> I believe this sale is a result of Spitfire marketing working well, not market saturation. IMO....
> 
> The 24 hour sale numbers will be very healthy, and the library will make considerably more money in the sale window than it would have with no sale.
> ...



what?


----------



## Silentspace2000 (Mar 20, 2019)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> So,
> 
> Y'alls buyin'?


I'm in. I'm leaning towards the regular. After watching the demos again, I think having the close, tree and ambient mics provides a decent amount of variety. After purchasing the Studio Strings that only had the tree mic, I swore I would never get another library if that was the only option.


----------



## robgb (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Not trying to make a value judgement. Its just that the adagio violas were on sale for $18 recently. That all I was saying.
> 
> So "held their market value" would have been clearer, but I though that was clear from the context.


None of which really negates what I said. I think 8Dio is doing what is commonly done to stimulate sales. Sunday newspapers are full of page after page of sales. This is what establishments that aren't "blessed" by the cool have to do to generate interest.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 20, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> I believe this sale is a result of Spitfire marketing working well, not market saturation. IMO....
> 
> The 24 hour sale numbers will be very healthy, and the library will make considerably more money in the sale window than it would have with no sale.
> The sale price opens up a purchase for a group of SF customers who were unlikely to purchase at full price, but can justify a half price purchase.
> Hype and panic buying FTW.


seems like an accurate assessment, mostly. Not sure on the first bullet though. I definitely fall in the category of the second bullet, however.


----------



## ism (Mar 20, 2019)

robgb said:


> None of which really negates what I said. I think 8Dio is doing what is commonly done to stimulate sales. Sunday newspapers are full of page after page of sales. This is what establishments that aren't "blessed" by the cool have to do to generate interest.



Just realized this is a commercial thread, so I probably shouldn't be mentioning 8dio in the first place, any more that you should be attacking spitfire.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Just realized this is a commercial thread, so I probably should be mentioning 8dio in the first place, any more that you should be attacking spitfire.


It’s weird, but if you access the thread on mobile it doesn’t say which forum the post is in. I’ve given up trying to monitor responses on that count.


----------



## robgb (Mar 20, 2019)

ism said:


> Just realized this is a commercial thread, so I probably should be mentioning 8dio in the first place, any more that you should be attacking spitfire.


Good point about it being a commercial thread. But I didn't attack Spitfire at all.


----------



## Vik (Mar 21, 2019)

The above (something I found on YouTube) is a comparison of these 11 mic choices/combinations:
1. Tree + Outrigger 2. Tree 3. Close 4. Ambient 5. Outrigger 6. Gallery 7. Stereo 8. Close Ribbon 9. Jake Jackson Mix - Medium Stereo 10. Jake Jackson Mix - Fine Stereo 11. Broad Stereo


----------



## rudi (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you for the comparison - very instructive and timely. The stereo mixes sound good!


----------



## jneebz (Mar 21, 2019)

Vik said:


> The above is a comparison of these 11 mic choices/combinations:
> 1. Tree + Outrigger 2. Tree 3. Close 4. Ambient 5. Outrigger 6. Gallery 7. Stereo 8. Close Ribbon 9. Jake Jackson Mix - Medium Stereo 10. Jake Jackson Mix - Fine Stereo 11. Broad Stereo



Thank you! For my work, this confirms that the Tree Mic in the Core version is enough for my needs...just didn't hear $150 worth of better tone in the additional mics.


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 21, 2019)

jneebz said:


> just didn't hear $150 worth of better tone in the additional mics.



I don't think it's about being $150 better but $150 different


----------



## jneebz (Mar 21, 2019)

brenneisen said:


> I don't this it's about being $150 better but $150 different


I can see your point...though usually “different” leads to inspiration, and for me anyway, I’m not any more inspired by the additional mics as the Core library mics.


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 26, 2019)

I recently bought the Pro version during the Apex deal. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## whiskers (Mar 26, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I recently bought the Pro version during the Apex deal. Not worth it in my opinion.


probably best suited for SAMPLE TALK thread, not COMMERCIAL ANNOUCEMENTS


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 26, 2019)

WaveRider said:


> I recently bought the Pro version during the Apex deal. Not worth it in my opinion.


This really very much depends on your situation. I use the additional mics all the time, especially with this library. The stereo mixes are a great time saver, etc., etc. And before you say, "just my opinion," it's more than a bit curious that you dropped this comment on a commercial thread that hasn't been active since Thursday. Yes, just my opinion...


----------



## geronimo (Sep 12, 2019)

Library updated recently (1.3b36); the Spitfire Audio utility also offers me an other update for the Expansion Pack of this Library when I did not buy it.
What must we do ?


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Sep 12, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Library updated recently (1.3b36); the Spitfire Audio utility also offers me an other update for the Expansion Pack of this Library when I did not buy it.
> What must we do ?



That's an odd one! Could you contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support so that we can look at your account?


----------



## Ran Zhou (Sep 12, 2019)

geronimo said:


> Library updated recently (1.3b36); the Spitfire Audio utility also offers me an other update for the Expansion Pack of this Library when I did not buy it.
> What must we do ?


I didn't pay attention to what the update is for, clicked and updated... Haven't noticed an impact though.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 12, 2019)

SpitfireSupport said:


> That's an odd one! Could you contact us at spitfireaudio.com/support so that we can look at your account?


Finally, I had the Pro version of this Library, looking at the history of my orders.
So I made this update; can you take advantage of it to detail us its contents ?


----------



## antonioserio (Sep 12, 2019)

The legato strings is not convincing for me


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 12, 2019)

geronimo said:


> So I made this update; can you take advantage of it to detail us its contents ?


I second that.
Is there a way to know the update content (in documentation folder?)
You should add a button on your Spitfire app to a What’s new list.


----------

